# H&W machines newest video is a hit with me



## Janderso (Sep 17, 2020)

Barry shows us how to install an X. axis drive on a Bridgeport.
My Sharp mill has had issues from day one. 
H&W machine specialize in milling machine repair.
If you need help with the spacers and how to properly adjust the device, check it out.
The YouTube video is, How to install a Servo power feed on the X axis.
Thumbs up Barry!


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 17, 2020)

They have some good content. I subscribe to their channel.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 17, 2020)

I always wondered if my problem was unique. The table extension is not normal, there is a lead screw extension which complicates things.
The basics of where to shim and why made all the difference.
Now I can tweak the Z axis power feed, it’s ok but needs a bit of help.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 18, 2020)

You have a Sharp?
 I've only just started, and I have reasonable machines, but I'm starting to learn more about what's out there.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 18, 2020)

There must be more than a dozen Bridgeport knock offs.
My mill is 3hp 3 phase with a 10X50 table and weighs 3,300 lbs. With hardened boxed ways, made in Taiwan.
Some say many of the knock offs were better than a BP.
It’s probably too big for me and I may replace it down the road but meanwhile it does everything I ask of it.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 18, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Barry shows us how to install an X. axis drive on a Bridgeport.
> My Sharp mill has had issues from day one.
> H&W machine specialize in milling machine repair.
> If you need help with the spacers and how to properly adjust the device, check it out.
> ...



Is there any chance you can post a link to this video?  I had been getting them for several years.  Unfortunately when I got my new computer they no longer are coming in.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Winegrower (Sep 18, 2020)

I have had excellent support from H&W...they really understand these machines.


----------



## Gaffer (Sep 18, 2020)

Barry and his shop are first-rate. He hooked me up with a specialty part to get my Exacto (BP knockoff) running at a very reasonable price. I watched his power feed video a few days ago and thought it excellent. I have adjustments to make to mine and had been wondering what was involved.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 18, 2020)

The gear preload was alway a mystery. My drive did not explain how to set it.
After watching this video, I added shims until it was quiet and smooth.
The micrometer dial too was a mystery, I didn’t know to shim there until it wasn’t touching the housing.
I never used it due to having the DRO.
I think I gave up out of frustration every time I told myself it was time to fix it.
He sure has lost weight.


----------

